# NO WAY!!!



## Arthster (12/12/14)




----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

What the hell did he use for a wick... looks like a mol slang.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (12/12/14)

Now I've seen everything!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

I would have thought that coil would suck a dent in those batteries.


----------



## Yiannaki (12/12/14)

Lol. I spent the first few seconds of the video trying to figure out what the black mark on my screen was. I then realised that the mark was on his face and not the screen!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol. I spent the first few seconds of the video trying to figure out what the black mark on my screen was. I then realised that the mark was on his face and not the screen!



Just fell of my chair laughing...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ESH (12/12/14)

Have you not heard that one should not mix battery types ??? Naughty naughty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

ESH said:


> Have you not heard that one should not mix battery types ??? Naughty naughty



ROFLMAO


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

Thanks for sharing @Arthster 
Interesting indeed
Vaping at 1.2 volts means he has to make a very low resistance coil

He seems to be enjoying the vape though - 

Wow - soon we may be able to pick up our batteries at the Dischem checkout counter 

What's next? those little button batteries....?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

Nuclear... 40 000 Watt but be carefull to not short out that one...




​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

